#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What song have you memorized completely?

## Bhavya

We listen to so much of songs. But there are certain songs that we memorized completely. The reason can be we like song music or lyrics. So guys tell me what song have you memorized completely?

----------


## The Witcher

There is a Song In tamil movie shajahan  :heart: 

வீசிப்போன புயலில்
என் வேர்கள் சாய வில்லை
ஒரு பட்டாம் பூச்சி மோத
அது பட்டென்று சாய்ந்ததடி!

எந்தன் காதல் சொல்ல
என் இதயம் கையில் வைத்தேன்!
நீ தாண்டிப்போன போது
அது தரையில் விழுந்ததடி

----------


## Bhavya

> There is a Song In tamil movie shajahan 
> 
> வீசிப்போன புயலில்
> என் வேர்கள் சாய வில்லை
> ஒரு பட்டாம் பூச்சி மோத
> அது பட்டென்று சாய்ந்ததடி!
> 
> எந்தன் காதல் சொல்ல
> என் இதயம் கையில் வைத்தேன்!
> ...


I love the movie shajahan, Melliname and Minnalai pidithu are my most favorite songs from the movie.

----------

